# STL metro east subs needed



## timme4 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone interested in sub work on the Illinois side of St. Louis can get hold of us at 618-410-1770 or 618-781-6262. Or we can just have you work for us hourly. Give us a call. 
Tim


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

heres a lead for ya i dont go in ill SNOW REMOVAL RFB9149 Sealed bids will be received by the Board of Education School District 189 in the Purchasing Department, 1005 State Street, East Saint Louis, Illinois, 62201, until October 4, 2007 at 10:30 1.m. (central time) whereupon bids will be publicly opened and read in the board room of the Administrative Building, 1005 State Street, East Saint Louis, Illinois 62201. The specifications will be available for pick-up in the Purchasing Department, at the Administrative Building, 1005 State Street, East St. Louis, Illinois on Tuesday, September 25, after 10:00 a.m. Each bid shall be sealed and plainly marked “RFB9149-SNOW REMOVAL” on the outside of the mailing envelope or on the label, and filed with the District Office, on or before 10:30 a.m. of the above date. If the bid package is not clearly marked, and opened by someone other than the Purchasing Department, the bid will not be accepted and returned to sender. The District reserves the right to reject any and all bids, to waive any informalities and to accept the bid deemed in to be in the best interest of East Saint Louis School District


----------

